
March is encryption bill month - studentrob
http://www.politico.com/tipsheets/morning-cybersecurity/2016/02/march-is-encryption-bill-month-hackers-going-after-japans-infrastructure-a-mixed-final-2015-tally-212865
======
studentrob
And, in the daily briefing, White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest says he
is not sure if they will support the proposed bill, which is still being
drafted, but he's confident that the administration will be in consultation
with drafters of the bill:

 _I feel confident in telling you that there will be consultation between
senior administration officials and the senators who are writing this bill._
[1]

This video begins with the reporter's question about the encryption bill. [2]

My interpretation: Obama is consulting with senators on the drafting of an
encryption bill that requires government access. This means banning
encryption, of course. Our representatives will probably try to say the bill
just gives government access when necessary. If we pass this bill, only
criminals and government will have the access to such back doors.

[1] [https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-
office/2016/02/24/press...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-
office/2016/02/24/press-briefing-press-secretary-josh-earnest-2242016)

[2]
[https://youtu.be/j469gTWuk0g?t=19m30s](https://youtu.be/j469gTWuk0g?t=19m30s)

